# remote start



## coolhub (May 2, 2011)

My 2011 Cruze Lt with the remote start will not work anymore. I have put a new battery in the key fob. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

Take it to the dealer. That's what the warranty is for.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Back to the dealer....


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

There are a few conditions which can cause the remote start not to operate. Certain fault codes can do it as well as any doors, trunk lid, or hood not being closed all the way. You may already know this so my apologies if you do but you are only allowed two remote starts with the fob before you have to use the key to start the car, then the two start limit begins again. This is to keep kids that figure it out from starting the car 97 times and run it out of gas. If the other buttons on the fob are working then it is most likely not the remote itself that's the problem. Also, does the remote start work from your other fob?


----------



## coolhub (May 2, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> There are a few conditions which can cause the remote start not to operate. Certain fault codes can do it as well as any doors, trunk lid, or hood not being closed all the way. You may already know this so my apologies if you do but you are only allowed two remote starts with the fob before you have to use the key to start the car, then the two start limit begins again. This is to keep kids that figure it out from starting the car 97 times and run it out of gas. If the other buttons on the fob are working then it is most likely not the remote itself that's the problem. Also, does the remote start work from your other fob?


No, the other fob will not start it either. I guess it's back to the dealer :angry:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Let us know what you find out...


----------



## vigil14 (Feb 24, 2013)

does anyone one know the differences between a cruze with and with out it. I've looked at a couple parts catologs, and the only remote start specific parts were the keys, and transmitors.


----------

